# i have done my time in hell.



## bandj2010mo (Dec 22, 2012)

hi. i realy dont know how to start.so here goes.iam on my second marriage.i have 2 kids,well teck. i have 5,but i will get to that.i was the 2nd child of three and growing up wasn't fair by all means.dad told me once your the middle child thats the life your suppost to have.mom told me once your older brother was to old to do something like that,and your little brother is to young so you must have done it.skip a few years iam 17 got into a fight with parents.broke up with gf.tried to commit suicide.rope broke thank god.the year is 2000. got married first time. had three kids with her.yes i could of been a better husband and father.but if you dont know what love is.then how do you show it to the person you are married to? i ended up cheating on her.got devorced in 08.ok my gf at the time got pregnate/misscaried.that same year.got the house through the devorce.a week goes by we get ready to move into it and some kid sets the house on fire total loss.sence it was vacant 6 years probation/$3200 retrobution.where are we.09 was calm. 2010 got remarried.bought a house then my x started to call DFS on me for no aparent reason.1 wasnt watching kids in back yard.2 wasnt outside with then at all times.i was like look you get 700 a month in child support never been late.iget the kids everyother weekend what else is there i live a hour away. she said well you could do more if you wanted to.so for a year we put up with it and finaly on easter of 2011 i was suppost to get all kids and i got a call at work from DFSsaying i have been red flaged and couldnt get any of my kids. so i called her up and said whats going to make this all stop.she said give all rights and you dont have to worry anymore.so that went on a few months more dfs calls more house visits. finally july of 2011 a week before the 4th. i had enough of the bs and signed my rights over. that is the worst feeling .i went into a deep depression.tried to kill myself and now i have to take a pill so i wont snapp.2012 met a old high school friend on face book. well i cheated on my wife with her seperated for 1 month.got back together. then a few months gone by .found out that wife was just talking to a 27 year old she meet on a dating site. the same morring after we had just got through making love. she said i was bored and courious. i thought we were happy.but hey its now december and now its the first christmas without the three kids.does it make me a bad father that i tried? am i a bad husband? oh yea almost forgot resent. found out one the boys was playing pewee fb and went to his game.next day got a xpartey saying i cant go with in 100 yards of them because thier mom was afaried i would take them. does all this make me a bad person? thanks brian


----------



## Phenix70 (May 6, 2012)

I hate women like your ex, to use your own children as a pawn, there will be a special place in hell for her.
You're not a bad father, your ex used the system to her advantage in her sick twisted game & the ones suffering are your children & you.
I hope that one day you are able to see your children & can let them know the circumstances that led to you signing away your rights.
I feel that when one parent acts poorly, that you do the children no favors by not telling them what that parent did.
When you are finally able to tell your children the truth will be the day your ex will reap what she has sown.


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

I don't want to sound mean, but I'm not sure I'd want an ex who tried to commit suicide twice and cheated on both wives hanging around my kids.

You have to improve yourself before you worry about being around your kids. Sooner or later, the kids will come looking for you. When they do, do you want to be some guy living on the edge or a stable guy who they can connect to when the time is right?


----------

